# Brake Lines: Rusted Out (MK2 Jetta)



## Eject (Aug 14, 2001)

Does anyone know the lenth of all the brake lines in a MK2 Jetta?
I'm not talking about braided stainless steel lines, I'm talking about the flaired steel brake lines that leave the master cylinder.

I have to replace the brake lines on my beater since most of them have rusted right through.

Anyone have this info?


----------



## JessR (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: Brake Lines: Rusted Out (Eject)*

Here is some info for you - 
The hard lines vary depending on year/model, there are about 3 different variations.
Example, on rear disc cars, (& some late drum models) 2 lines run from the MC back to the proportioning valve in front of the rear axle, then 2 lines run from there to either side of the rear axle, then flex hoses, then 2 lines on the axle to drum/disc. On older drum rears, the lines run right back to the flex hoses.
The brake line info is avialable by model/year in EKTA (VW service parts database). 
Go to your vw parts counter, give them the year/model/vin number and ask for a printout of the EKTA picture & p/n's for front and rear brake lines/parts for your car.
Some of the hard lines have vw part numbers, some don't but they all show the length in mm in the part listing description/comments column on the right.
They should be happy to give you the printouts if you tell them you're making a list of parts to buy for this repair. 
You'll want ID & buy sufficient of the assorted clips - little plastic clips that hold the lines to the body & rear axle, the 'c' shaped spring clips that hold the hose ends in their brackets etc. They are inexpensive (.50-$1.00 each) and many will break when you pop the lines out. 
For lines, you can order from VW bubble flare end fittings & factory hard line (units of 5 meters at $9/m). You will need access to an ISO brake line double flare tool, they're about $100 and tubing bender pliers.
Some auto parts stores, ie NAPA, have metric brake line pieces with flares & fittings already made up in 10 inch increments pretty cheap - 8, 12, 20, 30, 40, 50 & maybe 60 inches long. Some of these are very close to the vw line lengths, you'd just have to bend them to shape using the old lines as model. NAPA also has ISO bubble flare union fittings (joins two lines) so you can make up any length you need by joining two shorter lines.
I'm going through this exercise on my 90 golf. The longest lines, from MC to rear proportioning valve, are about 1900 mm long I believe (75 inches).
You may also need to replace your wheel cylinders or brake hoses if the lines are rusted solid into them. Have all your parts listed & ready (or avialable on short notice) before you take the car apart. You don't want the car on blocks for a week waiting for some obscure clip to arrive. You can return few unused parts for refund when you're done. 
Hope this helps. Jesse.


----------

